# Cooking time question



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2018)

Folks,

I wanna cook a small piece of brisket (pastrami), 1195g weight, about 2.5" thick at 195F to an IT of 195.

Can you advise on an aprox cooking time?

Thanks


----------



## kruizer (Mar 25, 2018)

You should probably try a cook temp of 225 to an IT of about 200+. Cook time with these parameters should be about 1 1/4 hours per pound but IT is more important.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2018)

The meat is in a food saver bag. I cant check the IT. Thats the reason i cook at 195...it won't over cook.


----------



## wild west (Mar 25, 2018)

I havnt done one at that temp before but ive read 10 hrs at 185 gives the proper texture.


----------



## wild west (Mar 25, 2018)

Ive tried 165 for 24 hrs and wasnt happy. Needed to steam it  for 2 hrs before serving to get what i wanted.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2018)

Abiut 6h between 190-200. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2018)

I smoke mine for about 5-6 hours at 225, until the IT is 150.
Then bag it & put in the SV for 24 hours at 155.
It comes out fantastic!






Al


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 26, 2018)

I’m about to do a write up on my pastrami that recently did.  I did mine 150* for about 32 hours, chilled in fridge overnight, then smoked at 225* to an IT of 125*.  It came out great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 26, 2018)

I am confused. Being brisket doesn't have to cook to an IT of 195-200?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I am confused. Being brisket doesn't have to cook to an IT of 195-200?



Not in a SV machine, believe me if you SV it to 200, you will have mush.
A longer time at a lower temp will break down the brisket & it is absolutely the best way to cook one.
We eat a lot of pastrami & smoke, then SV is the best way to do them.
Al


----------

